# RecipeDB - Riwaka Amber



## levin_ae92 (26/12/10)

Riwaka Amber  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes 0 Minute hops went into the cube with the wort poured on top.20 minute and 0 minute additions are Riwaka (D-Saaz)   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5 kg BB Ale Malt    0.7 kg BB Wheat Malt    0.2 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.1 kg JWM Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      50 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 20mins)    50 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 0mins)    25 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     11 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.053 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 49.6 IBU   Efficiency 65%   Alcohol 5.2%   Colour 27 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## beerbog (26/12/10)

Man, :beerbang: that's going to be very bitter with a 50g 20 min addition and a 50g cube addition also.


----------



## levin_ae92 (26/12/10)

it isnt that bitter really, for my tastes is balanced really nicely!


----------



## levin_ae92 (3/3/11)

Made again but with 50g of nz cascade flowers at 20 and another 50 at 0, once again really nice


----------



## Sydneybrewer (3/3/11)

that looks like a lot of grapfruit...



















i fuckin love grapefruit  rockin looking recipe dude


----------



## levin_ae92 (7/3/11)

Thanks Sydneybrewer! Everyone who tries it seems to like it! Perfect balance I reckon, nice sweetness balanced with resiny bitterness! Next up same malt bill but subbing all late hops with Amarillo pellets (wish we could get em in flower form!!)


----------



## big_dazza27 (7/3/11)

I'd be carefull not to be too heavy handed with Amarillo.

I love a big hoppy ale but i've found Amarillo can be a bit overpowering.

Have you thought of using Bsaaz (Motueka) with Cascade? I'm drinking one right now with 50g of each in the cube and 50g of each dry-hopped/coffee plunger - Sensational!


----------



## dabre4 (7/3/11)

Shit hot! I've wanted to try Riwaka for a while now, this looks pretty awesome to me. I'm a bit of a hop head, and love hoppy beers with a touch if chocolate.


----------



## levin_ae92 (11/3/11)

big_dazza27 said:


> I'd be carefull not to be too heavy handed with Amarillo.
> 
> I love a big hoppy ale but i've found Amarillo can be a bit overpowering.
> 
> Have you thought of using Bsaaz (Motueka) with Cascade? I'm drinking one right now with 50g of each in the cube and 50g of each dry-hopped/coffee plunger - Sensational!




I've taken your suggestion on board, and gone for something similar to Tony's bright ale clone for the hop schedule

Cascade flowers @ 7.6% alpha
B Saaz flowers @ 8.2% alpha

10g of each @ 60
20g of each @ 20
30g of each in the cube

for roughly 35IBU

might dry hop based on fermenter samples


----------

